# Vitamin D and vivid dreams



## SarahD

I recently started supplementing with vitamin D after reading a lot of research suggesting that it was beneficial in Crohn's Disease. My vit D levels were tested last autumn and were in the normal range but towards the lower end. So I started supplementing with 4000ui each day with my evening meal a few weeks ago. A few days later I started having really vivid dreams which have continued ever since. The only thing that's changed in my life is that I started the vit D supplement, so I'm wondering if that's responsible. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

A few days ago I reduced my dose to 2000ui daily and am taking it with my breakfast instead of with my evening meal to see if that helps but so far I've not seen any improvement with the vivid dreams, but it may be too soon to tell.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Vitamin D is fairly safe when taken in normal amounts. You should discuss any supplementation with your doctor, especially given the unique possible side effect. 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/929.html#Safety


----------



## D Bergy

The same thing happens using LDN.  For a majority of people the vivid dreams go away after a while.  

I am speculating the dreams will go away after a while, although it is an unusual response for vitamin D supplementation. 

Dan


----------



## SarahD

Thanks both. I made the same connection with LDN Dan - do you know how long it takes for the vivid dreams to go away with LDN? I'm going to persist with the vitamin D but if it doesn't resolve then I will either stop taking the supplement or will discuss it with my doctor to see if I can get my levels re-tested.


----------



## D Bergy

It varies with the individual.  Mine lasted about 2 weeks when I was taking LDN. 

It can be more or less.  

You should have your level checked at some point in the future regardless. The doses you are usi g are relatively small, but some absorb it better than others.  Magnesium, vitamin K2, and calcium are important to regulate D and get maximum benefit from it. 

I think most of us get enough calcium from our diet, but Magnesium is usually deficient and K is found in green leafy vegatables such as lettuce and spinach.  Some people with Crohns avoid these so supplementation may be needed. 

Dan


----------



## DJW

I take 3000 iu/d with no vivid dreams. I take 1000iu with each meal. If the vid D is causing it perhaps that will help you.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I'm on a short term weekly dose of 50,000 IU of vitamin D2 for my osteoporosis. I haven't noticed any side effects but this is my first week.


----------



## kel

I've been taking 5k IU a day for the past few months and haven't noticed a change in dreams or sleep. I always take it in the morning though...


----------



## SarahD

Thanks everyone for your responses. It seems like this is an unusual response to vit D but I honestly can't think of anything that could be causing the weird dreams. Last night I dreamt that I was at a family gathering when a pack of wild cats attacked. We all ran inside the house but it was mostly made of glass and loads of the windows were open so we were frantically trying to close them to stop the wild cats getting in. It was so vivid and disturbing that I know I'm going to keep getting flashbacks of it all day. And it came out of nowhere, I hadn't been thinking about wild cats or anything similar so I can't even explain how the dream came about...I very nearly didn't take the vit d this morning because of this dream. Provided it doesn't continue to be quite this bad I'll persevere and will ask to get my vit D levels checked at my next appointment in September. Thanks for all your input x


----------



## Beach

I would stop taking the vitamin D.  I would be terrified and having flash backs too if I dreamt I was stuck in a house for an extended period of time with a large gathering of family. 

You might ask your doctor about taking a different type of vitamin D to see if that helps.  There is vitamin D2, and D3.  Also, due to absorption issues, some physicians have begun to use UV lights on Crohn's patients to raise vitamin D levels.  It would be similar to using a tanning bed, but different.


----------



## SarahD

Thanks Beach. I'm using D3 as I read that it was the better of the two types to take. 

The UV light treatment - wouldn't that increase the risk of skin cancer? I'm on Azathioprine and was advised to limit my exposure to sunlight without using a strong sun cream (hence I thought the vitamin D supplements would be a good idea). Seems like I can't win!


----------



## Beach

SarahD, that is true about needing to be careful with UV exposure when taking azathioprine.  Since that is the case, light exposure isn't a route your doctor would want you to take.  

Concerning skin cancer and UV exposure for the general public, there has been some controversy about this of late.  I think the key word for cancer prevention is sensible.  For example, this is an article that was in the Daily Mail recently about sun exposure and skin cancer.   

"How does sunlight cause melanomas on the soles of the feet?"

http://www.drbriffa.com/2013/06/11/how-does-sunlight-cause-melanomas-on-the-soles-of-the-feet/

Also

"UK Cancer group supports increased vitamin D through sensible sun exposure"

http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/vita...ased-vitamin-d-through-sensible-sun-exposure/


----------



## Beach

The concern of cancer mentioned here, and with the same in another thread from today, reminded me of some articles about how vitamin D is thought to help prevent several cancers - in particular colon, breast and prostate.    

"Heliophobe Madness"

http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/supplements/heliophobe-madness/

&

"Vitamin D Might Be Able to Slash Your Breast Cancer Risk by 90 Percent"

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...5/12/vitamin-d-may-prevent-breast-cancer.aspx


----------



## UnXmas

I was prescribed vitamin D and was not warned of any side effects. I know certain drugs can cause vivid dreams, but not vit. D. Are these dreams a lot more vivid than any you've had before? Have you ever had vivid dreams as a side effect of any other drug? I'm just wondering if you have anything to compare it to.

Dreams are not necessarily an effect of something you've done. So little is known about what actually influences dreams, it could well be there are some invisible factors that have caused your dreams to change recently.


----------



## SarahD

I've had the occasional vivid dream before, but nothing even close to the extent that I've been having them since I started my vitamin D supplement and never knowingly related to any medication I've taken. 

I've decided to stop taking the supplement after another awful dream last night. At least now if the weird dreams stop I'll know that the vitamin D supplement was responsible. If they don't go away, well then there must be something else going on. It took a week or so for the dreams to get really bad, so I imagine it might take a similar amount of time for things to go back to normal. Lets see what happens...


----------



## SarahD

Update: I stopped taking my vitamin D supplement, my last dose being on 16th August. I went to sleep on 17th Aug and to my surprise I did not have a bad dream, and haven't had one since. I'm surprised that the weird dreams stopped so quickly to be honest, but I'm not complaining as I'm sleeping so much better and I'm not spending my day feeling disturbed by the dreams. 

I intend to re-introduce my vitamin D supplement at some point but will build it up slowly next time. I'll also discuss the problem with my consultant when I see him in a couple of weeks time and hopefully he'll be willing to run some blood tests to check my vit D levels to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## caprivi

I don't have Crohn's but arrived here from the google search "vitamin d dreams".

I also started to occasionally get vivid dreams since starting to take vitamin D. I tested really low so my doctor suggested a high dose at the beginning.

The dreams weren't particularly unpleasant so I was just curious about the correlation more than anything else.


----------



## SarahD

Thanks for the response caprivi - that's really interesting that you had a similar experience to me. Are you fairly sure the vitamin D was responsible for your vivid dreams? I haven't retried my supplement since stopping it back in August but do intend to at some point. It'll be interesting to see if my reaction is the same next time. My dreams weren't THAT awful, but they were so vivid that initially it was hard for me to tell if they were real or not. It wasn't a good feeling.

If you manage to find any more information about the link between vivid dreams and vit D I'd be very interested to hear. I didn't manage to ask my consultant about it as I saw a registrar at my last appointment and she was hopeless, so I didn't bother asking.


----------



## caprivi

I'm fairly sure that the Vitamin D was the cause since I don't take anything else and my diet hasn't changed. There hasn't been any other significant change in my life.

I remember when I took my first mega dose of Vitamin D...it was like a jolt of caffeine and my brain was really spinning afterwards. Again, this wasn't unpleasant so that didn't deter me.

I stopped taking the Vitamin D when spring & summer rolled around since I was able to get a lot of sun regularly, and I stopped wearing sunscreen.

Now that I don't get much daily sun, I've taken up the Vitamin D dose (4000 IU/day) again. I've been taking the pills at dinner, so maybe I can switch to lunch or breakfast, but I am usually running around the day so remembering to take the pills might be a problem.

I'm expecting my body to adjust and the dreams to go back to normal, but if this doesn't happen, I will update this thread with any experiments I conduct.


----------



## peaches69

I just started a vitamin d supplement 7 days ago, and after 24 hours, vivid dreams started. Only difference in my diet and lifestyle is the supplement, taking 6000 iu/day. I'm supposed to take 10,000/day for 3 months after testing very low, but figured I would build up to it. I did the same thing back in Feb, but stopped the vit d because of the dreams. Will try to persevere for another week, hoping comment above re: dreams going away holds true. I've mentioned it to others, and every response is, "really? No way? From vitamin d? No!", so was relieved to hear that perhaps others out there experience this. I guess if it does continue I'll return to my doctor....


----------



## caprivi

Just a follow up...

I've continued taking 2000-4000 IU at dinner time and no vivid dreams that I can recall.


----------



## dirtyduck

I dont have crohns either,but i signed up to chime in on the vitd. I too havebeenhaving VERY vivid dreams on 10,000 units a day. I will be stopping as well. Maybe on only take it once a weekorso.


----------



## SarahD

An update from me. I started taking vitamin D again at a much lower dose. I built up to ~3000IU a day and started having vivid dreams again, but I then dropped down to ~2000IU a day and am tolerating that dose ok without vivid dreams.


----------



## APplyScience

I found this page from a google search of "Vitamin D supplement and dreams" due to having the exact same issue. Ive never really considered any dream ive ever had in my 29 years on earth to be a bad one, but ever since i started taking a Vitamin D supplement, my dreams are so intense, i sometimes wake up arguing with people i havent seen in well over a decade and am so effected by them, that im shook to my core with thoughts well after waking up.


----------



## D Bergy

That's pretty interesting. Two people with an unusual response to the supplement. 

I hope the dreams go away once you adjust to the additional D. I had those dreams with LDN but I liked the dreams.  I have used up to 20,000 iu of D3 without any dreams. 

Strange. 

Dan


----------



## dirtyduck

D bergy, three...im up there as well. i havent retried taking vit d like i planned, the dreams were so bad. instead i have been getting more sun (sensibly so relax).


----------



## D Bergy

Sun is scarce in my neck of the woods.  I am taking 25,000 iu right now but it is about time for me to get the D3 and B12 test.

I also take K2, lots of Magnesium to help out the with the D.

Have not been to a doctor in a while.  

I wish I could get the dreams back.  Sleep is so boring nowadays.

Dan


----------



## dirtyduck

zinc and i think b6. zinc i can DEF stand behind.... but the dreams are good, not horrific horrific nightmares.


----------



## Lynnmckenzie

Hi,
I haven't been diagnosed with Crohn's but I do have frequent digestive issues. This thread on vitamin D caught my attention. My doctor tested my Vitamin D is was below 15 so very low but my magnesium and calcium were normal. Started me on 1,000 iu of vitamin D per day. I had the most awful dreams I have had in my life. Also, the next day I was shaky and felt very anxious. I stuck with it about 4 days but couldn't do it anymore-I didn't want to go to bed. So I stopped, the dreams stopped to and in about two days the anxiety went down. I tried a different brand of Vitamin D about two weeks later with the same experience. I'm trying to get more sunshine since the supplements were awful for me. I don't take any other supplements or prescription medications.
Just thought I'd add my experience.


----------



## JeremyQ

Hi,
the dreams topic brought me here, I am undiagnosed of any chronic dieaseas discussed in this forum. I am here just to share my experiences with vit. D.

I have the same vivid, intensive dreams after taking Vitmin D. I have noticed them every time I started the supplementation. They occur when I take 5000 or 10000. With 1000 or 2000 they dont appear. Also its better to take in the morning,  then the dreams are weaker. Its not necessarily nightmares, just clear, strong dreams, when I often wake up.

I also supplement zinc, B12, Mg, K2 (100-200). I can say for sure they dont cause the dreams, its the D, in my case I can say this for sure 

Intetrestingly other members of my family who take high doses of D, dont experience such dreams (I am 35, male).

Btw, I was tested vitamin D levels of ca. 20-30 in the past months, so no over-supplementation in place here


----------



## Ashelties

Hi,
I was diagnosed with low vitamin d 12. I am taling 50,000 once a week and can't stop dreaming. I am exhausted and fall asleep immediately but then dream and wake about 2-4 hours later. I take the pill once a week in the morning. I just started getting vitiligo on my face. Any correlation? I am thinking of stopping the medication after about sic weeks of dreaming. I am thirsty, irritable and sometimes shaky. I do not take any other medication. I have actually had to call off of work to take a day to sleep. Any ideas about why it causes this? It is definitely the vitamin d


----------



## JeremyQ

Hi, 
I have never taken such high doses of D3 (max 5000). Personally I prefer to start with lower doses and rise the dose slowly (ie. weekly), whatever supplement. Also I find it very important to add K2 (MQ7 variant) when taking D3 to prevent adversary effects of calcium being stored in the arteries intead of bones (I would take 100-200mcq K2 for every 5000 mcg D3).

 Now it seems my dreams have disappeared but I take 5000 D3 not later that 3 PM, if I forget then I skip the day and only take the other supplements. No more annoying dreams. 

To mention, I am not taking any recreational drugs and alkohol in moderation. In some individuals they have the offect of suppressing the dreams/memory of dreams.

regards


----------



## Ashelties

JeremyQ said:


> Hi,
> I have never taken such high doses of D3 (max 5000). Personally I prefer to start with lower doses and rise the dose slowly (ie. weekly), whatever supplement. Also I find it very important to add K2 (MQ7 variant) when taking D3 to prevent adversary effects of calcium being stored in the arteries intead of bones (I would take 100-200mcq K2 for every 5000 mcg D3).
> 
> Now it seems my dreams have disappeared but I take 5000 D3 not later that 3 PM, if I forget then I skip the day and only take the other supplements. No more annoying dreams.
> 
> To mention, I am not taking any recreational drugs and alkohol in moderation. In some individuals they have the offect of suppressing the dreams/memory of dreams.
> 
> regards


I am taking vitamin d 2 not  vitamin d 3. Is there a big difference?  I will consider adding vitamin k and lowering the d doses.


----------



## Jennifer

I can't find any studies done on it but I've experienced the same when starting supplementing vit D. I'm on 50,000iu twice a week of vit D 2. My dreams have been vivid and disturbing as well. When searching online all I can find are a lot of people on many different sites asking the same question. I'm curious if maybe David might have read anything regarding vit D in association with vivid dreams, nightmares, lucid dreaming etc. Any thoughts David?


----------



## Willoqueau

I have been taking Vitamin D for a while.  In the past few days I started taking a Vitamin D supplement that also contains Vitamin K.  Since then, I have had vivid dreams every night.  I am quite pleased, as I think it's healthy to remember dreams, although one of them was quite stressful!    (Some years ago I was diagnosed with terminal ileitis, gluten intolerance and possible mild Crohns Disease, not confirmed).


----------



## CatLover63

Willoqueau said:


> I have been taking Vitamin D for a while.  In the past few days I started taking a Vitamin D supplement that also contains Vitamin K.  Since then, I have had vivid dreams every night.  I am quite pleased, as I think it's healthy to remember dreams, although one of them was quite stressful!    (Some years ago I was diagnosed with terminal ileitis, gluten intolerance and possible mild Crohns Disease, not confirmed).


Hello, my GP recommended taking a daily dose of vitamin D, the sunshine vitamin from Autumn to Spring to help fight off viruses like Covid 19.  We don't get much sun in Great Britain in winter. I buy an expensive brand called Healthspan for purity of ingredients, 1000iu daily. I have vivid nightmares but I think they are probably due to anxiety over the pandemic. I had never considered side effects.


----------



## StanlyCooper

Many sources and specialists say that vit D3 better take in the morning (this hormone has impact on sleep, can cause bad sleep)
maybe in your case, your effect was bright dreams
what does level have you now?


----------

